# Red Bull’s P-38



## B29WereWolf (Mar 4, 2021)

I’m interested in building a model of it and understand that it might be an -L model, but what looks like -H cowlings, bits from other models and removed turbochargers. If anyone has definitive info, I’d appreciate it.


----------



## mjfur (Mar 4, 2021)

It started life as an "L" model, then modded over time. The turbochargers were removed 50+ years ago. It kind of resembles the XP-38 in current paint/polish appearance.
I believe there is only one P-38 flying (Honey Bunny) with functional turbochargers, the others have them installed for looks. There really isn't a need for them in todays current flying enviroment.

Lockheed P-38 Lightning Registry - A Warbirds Resource Group Site
https://www.p38assn.org/surviving.htm


----------



## B29WereWolf (Mar 11, 2021)

mjfur said:


> It started life as an "L" model, then modded over time. The turbochargers were removed 50+ years ago. It kind of resembles the XP-38 in current paint/polish appearance.
> I believe there is only one P-38 flying (Honey Bunny) with functional turbochargers, the others have them installed for looks. There really isn't a need for them in todays current flying enviroment.
> 
> Lockheed P-38 Lightning Registry - A Warbirds Resource Group Site
> Surviving P-38 Lightnings




Thanks for the info.


----------

